

Like Namecheap.com, chance for $1.99 for 1yr domain + SSL + WhoisGuard - introspectif
http://www.namecheap.com/deals/10000-likes-1.99-domains-mar-2012.aspx

======
introspectif
personally, I've had great luck with namecheap and host all my domains there,
then forward to ec2, linode, and rackspace as needed. great means simple and
they haven't ever tried to screw me, which is unique among players in that
market. i almost never have to think about my domains, and that's what makes a
good domain host in my eyes. just my 2 centimes

